

Why wall street likes linkedin more than Facebook - Jaigus
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ciocentral/2012/08/04/why-wall-street-likes-linkedin-more-than-facebook/

======
MacCool
Consistent Revenue for years which can even be more in future (for sure)

